# Can't Install Windows 7 "Windows Failed to Start"



## monse120186 (May 18, 2009)

Hello guys, I have a bit of a problem installing Windows 7 in a particular computer. This PC used to have XP but I deleted everything and now it has a raw disk. So I’m trying to install Windows 7 and I don’t even get to the blue screen where you select you language, keyboard, etc. I can only get thru “Windows is loading files” and when it is finished it just shows me this strange error on “Windows Boot Manager”:

Windows Boot Manager


Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:

1.	Insert your Windows installation disc and restart and restart your computer.

2.	Choose your language settings, and then click “Next.”

3.	Click “Repair your computer.”
If you do not have this disc, contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance.


Status: 0xc0000017

Info: An unexpected error has occurred.



My computer is an old Dell Latitude D610, I upgraded the RAM to 1GB.

What do you think it could be?

Really appreciate the help.

PS: I can't install Windows XP because whenever I try that the computer restarts, not on a particular stage of the installation but just randomly and it is never able to finish. Also, I tried installing Windows 7 in a different computer with similar specs and it worked, so I’m assuming it's not the disc.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

clear the drive with killdisk

then format and install

http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm


----------



## monse120186 (May 18, 2009)

dai said:


> clear the drive with killdisk
> 
> then format and install
> 
> http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm


I’m trying the software but it seems to be taking a long time, actually it hasn’t even made it to 1% in 30 minutes. Is that’s not normal?

I’m using a different disk to see if that could work but I’m still getting the same error.

:4-dontkno

Starded KillDisk again and it seems to be working now. Hopefully this will solve it.

KillDisk just finished and and I still get the same error message.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

rum memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time


http://www.memtest.org/

try installing with only 1 stick of ram in


----------



## monse120186 (May 18, 2009)

There is no Hard Drive diagnostics utility for my disk its a Toshiba, should I use a different one?

I ran the memtest it all seems ok.

I was trying something different and I installed Vista, the installation went thru no problem at all (only it did say when I selected my hard drive that it was going to fail soon); so vista installed on my Hard Drive and then the PC restarted and it was never able to boot. I'm guessing my Hard Drive faild... Vista did warn me but I didn't know it would be this soon. Anyway, I'm trying to install on a different Hard Drive to see if I have any luck.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use the hatachi one

but if you have already had the message it is failing then it is time to replace it


----------

